# snake-a-holic



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

My name is Anthony and i am a snake-a-holic.
Please don't sell me any more snakes.


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2006)

> i am a snake-a-holic.


who here isn't?
i know i am.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2006)

Well put my name down for that 2 but I will add more to mine.


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 19, 2006)

well u have made the first step u have admitted u have a problem 

so what would u like to buy now lol


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2006)

LOTS and lots more, anything and one of everything :lol:


----------



## nickvelez (Mar 24, 2006)

no, thats no fun, you mean 2 of everything!


----------



## junglemad (Mar 24, 2006)

you all didn't listen!! you have sold me a male diamond and a female coastal since i posted this thread!!

and i thought i was being strong not buying ten coastal hatchies for $75 each from Pike....


----------



## pugsly (Mar 24, 2006)

I will attend the meeting with you mate, first one at Peters on the 1st! 

Now.. Ill rmember to bring my diamonds and coastals, he will definately buy them.. Maybe he will buy my bredli too? Na not selling those.. Ill bring some of James' hatchies along he will take a few of those.. Oh crap am I writing down all this!


----------



## junglemad (Mar 24, 2006)

you know that teachers are on the big money Pugs...maybe i will take the lot.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 24, 2006)

PMSL

I think you should have a fundraiser at your school or in your class called the "lets get Anthony a GTP" it can be a school project! Or you can bribe the kids who ever doantes the most gets straight A's :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Mar 24, 2006)

pugs i am such a crap teacher i thought the cleaner ot the airport may have been one of my success stories...i have been waiting for that beautiful GTP from the airport to get here


----------



## tweety2 (Mar 24, 2006)

rofl all


----------



## dee4 (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you will be ok junglemad, I believe you can only be a snake-a-holic if you deny the actual facts.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 24, 2006)

If I have learned anything over the years, it's that if anyone admits they have anything ending in 'holic', they can be taken advantage of in their fragile state :twisted: 

so like mr-magic said 'how many?' haha


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 24, 2006)

Could be worse mate, You could be a full blown Herp - O - Holic...


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

kool im a snake-a-holic too!!


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

lol nice name


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

lol nice name


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

lol nice name


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

me and tebz are snake_a_holics too!!


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

me and like snakes


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

tebz when are you gonna make a new topic?


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

tebz im gonna go to chit chat and become a YEARLING


----------



## Rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

Like alcoholics, don't snake-o-holics and herp-o-holics go to meetings,
Oh wait, most of us do go to meetings, well I guess we have a real problem in that they encourage instead of discourage us at these meetings.


----------



## junglemad (Apr 7, 2006)

so far i have resisted herp society meetings...if i go i am not taking my wallet


----------



## Rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

Good idea. :lol: 
I'm yet to join one but I want to do it this year, I just hope I find time to attend a few meetings.


----------



## KathandStu (Apr 7, 2006)

Any idea if there are any local to Parramatta herp societies which have their meetings sometime other than the evenings (Stu works night so would be able to come) & somewhere easy to get to without a car?


----------



## Rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think so. I'm gonna go the one in the Australian Museum I think, its close to Museum Station but not so good for us evening workers.


----------



## KathandStu (Apr 7, 2006)

No indeed Rennie. *pout* It's a pity because I would love to meet more herpers (the ones I've met so far have been both lovely & choc-full of information & suggestions!) Guess I'll just have to wait for the next meeting near me with you guys (well the NSW guys anyway).


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 8, 2006)

Ahh that's alright, my wife has created a sobering reality for me, although I am making some headway :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Apr 8, 2006)

i was told no new enclosures until i sold the old ones and no new snakes until i sell my hatchies...i have sold the old enclosures and i am ready to buy some different ones but my hatchies are so darn cute i want to keep them all. Besides i think i have as many snakes as i can handle at the moment.


----------

